# Cadian Command Squad



## newt_e

I'd mentioned that I'd got the new Cadian Command Squad set in a different thread (might have been in the rumours section), and I got pm'd for sprue shots.
So here they are:



















The company commander has three different torsos (on the right sprue), a choice of two heads, and a choice of right arms.
The guardsman with special weapon has a choice of 5 weapons.
Most of the others have a choice of arms (and there's two banners).


----------



## nightfish

How did you get this weeks ahead?


----------



## Bloodhound

Staff member, I presume? Our GW has their command squad all painted up and on display already.


----------



## Ste

Awesoe, cant wait to get mine


----------



## newt_e

I'm not a staff member. 

I use advance order a lot. Mine turned up yesterday - IG codex, Cadian command squad, Valkyrie.


----------



## radical_psyker

Yeah, Advance Orders having been arriving in homes (mainly in the UK) over the last few days.

Thanks *newt_e*, very sexy! :good:

Yes, 7 torsos on the sprue was a great surprise after seeing the components breakdown from the Design Studio Open Day had no quantities listed next to them.

Edit: Oh and super +Rep for such a nice HQ photo. :good: :good:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

A couple parts I like but with a total lack of carapace armour and no plastic storm troopers on the rise I'll have to miss out.


----------



## nightfish

Power fist?


----------



## Stella Cadente

nightfish said:


> Power fist?


I assume your asking where is it?


----------

